# Dilema de DJ Movil: 1810 vs. Frontal



## manuu_bsb (Jun 7, 2009)

Buenas a todos los participantes del foro.

Quisiera arrancar agradeciendoles a todos los del foro, he aprendido muchisimo leyendo lo que escriben, se nota que realmente los que estan aca estan para aprender y enseñar!
Les comento, mi dilemaes el siguiente: yo en los ultimos tiempos he decidido hacer de mi pasion mi forma de ganarme mis pesos para poder sustentar mis estudios. Empeze a trabajar de DJ Movil en la zona donde vivo(zona sur de Buenos Aires, Avellaneda).
Como el audio es mi pasion(de hecho, estudio ingenieria electronica para poder especializarme en la parte de audio/acustica), empeze comprandome una potencia chica de 200wrms por canal, luego me expandi a una ZKX MT1500(750+750wrms en 4Ω ). Por ahora, me estoy manejando de forma chica cn 2 cajas de 2x15"(selenium Pw4 de 250wrms c/u)
y en agudos un par de tweeter bala(4 selenium 302)y 2 driver selenium d250x.
En este momento, quiero expandirme y comprar 2 subs.
Mi idea, era moverlos con la ZKX y me encuentro en la indecision de si comprar un VMR1810 o un ZKX1860(este ultimo es un sub frontal de 600wrms en 8Ω ). Mi publico por asì decir, son salones de entre 500 y1000 personas. 
Me gustaria tener su opinion en respecto a cual de las 2 se comportaria mejor para lo que yo busco(un sonido nitido y que llene el salon, cosa de poder utilizar los selenium como mid-bass).
Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## tinchovolador (Jun 7, 2009)

hola 
yo me tiraria por comprar un ZKX1860 ya por aca tuve la oportunidad de escuchar un par y andan lindo , yo par sub me arme 2 cajas con parlantes de 18 pulgadas  con una potnecia Potencia Crest CA-18(trabaje 2 años para comprarla tira 1800+1800w en 4 homs) los muevo muy bien claro le meti un  Crossover furman de  4 Vías Estéreo que tengo y explota todo jeje 

saludos y suerte con tu emprendimiento, y te recuerdo que si tenes la posivilidad de comrpar algo nuevo que lo agas pero avese las cosas que uno hae quedan igual o hasta avese mejor que las compradas


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jun 7, 2009)

tinchovolador dijo:
			
		

> hola
> yo me tiraria por comprar un ZKX1860 ya por aca tuve la oportunidad de escuchar un par y andan lindo , yo par sub me arme 2 cajas con parlantes de 18 pulgadas  con una potnecia Potencia Crest CA-18(trabaje 2 años para comprarla tira 1800+1800w en 4 homs) los muevo muy bien claro le meti un  Crossover furman de  4 Vías Estéreo que tengo y explota todo jeje
> 
> saludos y suerte con tu emprendimiento, y te recuerdo que si tenes la posivilidad de comrpar algo nuevo que lo agas pero avese las cosas que uno hae quedan igual o hasta avese mejor que las compradas



Vos decis que para lugares cerrados trabaja mejor la frontal? por mas que sea un lugar graaande? A mi me habian dicho algunos vendedores(de los cuales uno siempre desconfia), que para lugares cerrados, de aproximadamente 500 personas conviene la frontal, ya que la 1810 necesita espacio para que pueda expandir su "golpe", mientras que la 1810 es mas recomendable para lugares extensivos. En caso de que eso sea cierto, en un recinto chico como se escucharia una 1810?
graciaas!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 7, 2009)

Para cubrir tanto campo cercano como lejano, las grandes artes del sonido recomiendan El hibrido SuperScooper y una Folded Horn un par por canal. No lo he probado personalmente. Pero he escuchado sonidos en vivo que emplean 4 Cajas por lado (Left-Rigt) 2 Folded Horn y 2 Scoopers.
Donde quiera que te pares, te pega el sonido.

Saludos.


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jun 8, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Para cubrir tanto campo cercano como lejano, las grandes artes del sonido recomiendan El hibrido SuperScooper y una Folded Horn un par por canal. No lo he probado personalmente. Pero he escuchado sonidos en vivo que emplean 4 Cajas por lado (Left-Rigt) 2 Folded Horn y 2 Scoopers.
> Donde quiera que te pares, te pega el sonido.
> 
> Saludos.



tacatomon, he buscado en internet los planos de esos bafles y la verdad que son un sueño. Mi problema, es que aca ni se consiguen esos parlantes y mi miedo es meterme a comprar semejante cantidad de madera,pifiarle en alguno de los angulos y que suene maal y haber gastado mucha plata en algo que termine sonando mal, de ahi salen mis 2 opciones.. o la 1810 o un sub frontal,ambascosas son acessibles aca por donde vivo! gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 8, 2009)

Pues queda en tu decisión amigo, Las Scoopers son buena opcion. Los parlentes con que sean de muy buena calidad vas a sonar Bien.

Saludos.


----------



## hona (Jun 8, 2009)

querido te recomiendo los pasabanda(llamese 1810) tiene mayor spl que los frontales...si queres podes hacerte una cajas pasabanda con parlantes eighteen sound especificamente el modelo 18lw1400 anda muy bien...avisame si queres planos...


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jun 8, 2009)

hona dijo:
			
		

> querido te recomiendo los pasabanda(llamese 1810) tiene mayor spl que los frontales...si queres podes hacerte una cajas pasabanda con parlantes eighteen sound especificamente el modelo 18lw1400 anda muy bien...avisame si queres planos...



Hona, segun tu criterio las pasabanda estilo MT1(1810) son mejores? a mi realmente lo que mas me interesa es tener un buen golpe, algo que me sirva para lo que hago! Estoy en una indecision barbara, necesitaria que alguno de ustedes me tire el dato cierto sobre cual de los 2 es mejor para lo que busco
y si, te agradeceria mucho si me pasas unos planos!
gracias a vos y gracias a todos los que opinan y me ayudan!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 8, 2009)

Si deseas buenos graves, necesitas una buena potencia. Intenta con la Scooper.
Te dejo los planos. Es un dolor de cabeza armarlas, pero ahhh que Bien Patean las condenadas. Yo que tengo un par de AB36 creo que se quedan cortas a unas Scooper caseras de un tecladista de por mi casa...

http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=18superscooper

Saludos.


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jun 10, 2009)

tacatomon, estuve mirando los planos y la verdad qe pintan ser barbaros, espero qe mas adelante cuando pueda y logre comprarme una sierra qe me corte esos angulos como se debe pueda armarlas!
pero infelizmente por ahora me tengo qe absetener a lo qe es elegir entre una frontal o una invertida estilo 1810!
al que pueda que porfavor aporte su vision!

saludos a todos!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 10, 2009)

desde mi humilde opinion, en mis epocas felices cuando haciamos fiestas privadas para los amigos... (200 a 500 personas) habiamos armado un sistema que andaba muy bien y sobrado, la cosa fue muy simple, 4 cajas bass reflex con 1 RCF de 15´ 600w c/u, y 4 cajas con un celenium de 12´+ driver, todo eso andando con un amplificador mosfet de 1100w+1100w en 2 ohm / 750+750w en 4 trabajandolo obviamente en 4 ohm, y un amplificador de 250w+250w en 4 ohm
en cuanto a las 1810 de electrovoice yo hice una aproximacion de estas pasabanda, y como era de esperarse, dependen (y mucho) del tamaño del recinto, sonando barbaro en recintos chicos, pero sonando horripilantes en lugares de mas de 200m2, (sonaban secos los golpes, sin headroom, como que le faltaban sublow abajo, en cambio con las frontales reflex de buen litraje sonaban con bajos soberbios y, como era de esperarse le faltaba patada, pero como tenia 4 frontales con 12´+ driver los de 12´cubrian perfecto desde los 75-100hz para arriba. si conseguis un par de frontales que cubran bien abajo y que tengan buen manejo de potencia y presion sonora, yo creo son la mejor opcion, no te olvides que las pasabanda (EV1810) son eso, un pasa banda, ni cubren abajo de los 50hz, ni cubren por arriba de los 75-100hz, solo sirve para meter el 1mer armonico del golpe (si la fundamental esta en 40Hz, el 1er armonico esta en 80hz). ademas, para que suenen bien dentro de sus especificaciones, tenes que conseguir las originales de electrovoice, ya que son cajas dificiles de sintonizar, y las nacionales dejan mucho que desear.


----------

